# If your son said he was gay would it bother you?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

A bloke I know who is quite open minded was told the other week by his son that he is gay. Now he has two mates who are gay and they are together which doesn't bother him and he isn't against people being gay at all, he has even been to a few gay bars with his mates. Yet since hearing the news off his son he has sort of gone into hiding. I'm quite surprised by this as he ain't that sort of person.

Would it bother you if you had a gay son or if you are gay how did your family take it?

my personal opinion is aslong as he never bought anyone OTT like Louis spence then I wouldn't mind aslong as he was happy.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

No as long as he was happy and knew that they were loved. The family is allways strong!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

(I don't have a son) but if that's what he chose then ide support him, ide be more concerned about what society would make of him and how he would be affected.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd be disappointed but I guess you would learn to live with it and accept it


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> I'd be disappointed but I guess you would learn to live with it and accept it


Why would you be disappointed?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Think i'd be a bit gutted to be honest.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd be disappointed in a selfish sense of not having any biological grand children. But I wouldn't care if they were gay as long as they're a well adjusted, sensible person I wouldnt have anything to worry about.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Why would you be disappointed?


I`m guessing nobody has kids hoping they`ll grow up to be gay.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@AleisterCrowley


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

He's grows up to be what ever he's destined to be, if that's a gay then fair enough,

He'll always be welcome in my house.

At the moment I've only got one child so the only downside of him turning out gay would be the lack of grandchildren.

To be fair he is only 10 so grandchildren or the lack there of are a long way off.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't bat an eyelid ..If he is happy I am happy.

I already have a grandson anyway..I have 5 sons and a daughter so a gay son would be a welcome change, :tongue:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

No. My primary role as a parent is to support my kids. How could I do that if I was judgmental or ashamed of their sexuality, or anything else for that matter?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

some really good parents on uk-m :thumbup1:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I would rather he wasn't (as i'm sure I would like grandchildren at some point) but would support him no matter what.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

bigchickenlover said:


> No as long as he was happy and knew that they were loved. The family is allways strong!


ditto


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Why would you be disappointed?


Because I know that he would have a tougher time than a straight person would have growing up and accepting what was what.

Yes times have changed and it no longer carries such a big stigma anymore BUT it still isn't 100% accepted in all walks of life.

If I was given the choice to have a straight or gay child then 100% I would choose straight.

Different argument altogether but it is like a thread a while ago asking about disabilities in children v's healthy children


----------



## redpat1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I could never be disapointed in my children, especially when it comes to something that is meant to be. As long as they are happy and well adjusted who am I to be unhappy with the life that is laid out before them. I tell my kids that whatever you are or want to be in life just enjoy the ride, be the best you can and be proud, you are unique.

More love and less hate would make the world a much better place.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Rather he wasn't but would accept if he was. As long as he didn't mince around in front of me!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Id be more concerned about where this son popped up from


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Because I know that he would have a tougher time than a straight person would have growing up and accepting what was what.
> 
> Yes times have changed and it no longer carries such a big stigma anymore BUT it still isn't 100% accepted in all walks of life.
> 
> ...


I was going to answer no it wouldn't bother me, but reading this post has put things in perspective.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

You'd have to be a pretty ****te parent for you to be anything but accepting and supportive, but I'd rather any son of mine wasn't tbh.. For all the obvious reasons. Why would you want that for your kids, extra hassle, taunts, discrimination, etc? No thanks. I reckon a few on here would be more upset and disappointed than they are making out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@romper stomper


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Id be more concerned about where this son popped up from


Same as me. DNA test straight away, couldn't be mine


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd love him whatever he was and being gay wouldn't change that even slightly. If he wanted to have boyfriends over I wouldn't care....

....however I would be absolutely heartbroken and terrified about what that might mean for him in his life now, the fact that so many people could hate him just for who he is, the stigma and pressure that he will feel.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

This site really upsets me

Gay guy posts up all the abusive homophobic texts he gets from his own mother. I cannot even being to fathom how anyone could treat a person like that, let alone their own son.

http://homophobicmom.tumblr.com/


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I'd be disappointed but I guess you would learn to live with it and accept it


 :lol:


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Coming out to my family was the hardest thing ive ever had to do. Had you asked me as a teen if I could take a pill to turn straight, I woulda taken it in a heartbeat. Having a dad that made casual homophobic jokes was my biggest obstacle from coming out. So parents out there , be aware of the things you say around your kids, they take notice.

But now, things are entirely different. Perspective on life changes a lot and sexuality really is no big deal.

I would not chose to change myself now. My parents are very accepting, my dad in-particular who's views changed dramatically when he discovered he had 2 gay kids.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldnt be bothered about him being gay I'd be more dissapointed that I wouldnt have grand kids, something thst seems very important the older you get


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

It didn't bother me when my Daughter came out and it wouldn't bother me if it was one of my son's


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Hoddsy said:


> Coming out to my family was the hardest thing ive ever had to do. Had you asked me as a teen if I could take a pill to turn straight, I woulda taken it in a heartbeat. Having a dad that made casual homophobic jokes was my biggest obstacle from coming out. So parents out there , be aware of the things you say around your kids, they take notice.
> 
> But now, things are entirely different. Perspective on life changes a lot and sexuality really is no big deal.
> 
> I would not chose to change myself now. My parents are very accepting, my dad in-particular who's views changed dramatically when he discovered he had 2 gay kids.


/endthread


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> No as long as he was happy and knew that they were loved. The family is allways strong!


Exactly this. Sexuality isn't important, being happy is.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes I would be destroyed at the thought of someone taking a race on his chocolate speedway

Having said that I would still love and support him but yes I would be very fu.cked off


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

hope to have children some how at some point and of course i wouldnt be disappointed but i do understand the concerns of who said theyd be worried about the problems the kid could face as a result


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

johnnya said:


> Yes I would be destroyed at the thought of someone taking a race on his chocolate speedway
> 
> Having said that I would still love and support him but yes I would be very fu.cked off


in the same way that if you had a daughter youd hate the thought of someone pounding her? or is this a sexuality thing/


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

hometrainer said:


> It didn't bother me when my Daughter came out and it wouldn't bother me if it was one of my son's


I was just going to mention this... I wonder if people would find it easier to accept a gay daughter.

I've not got kids so while I can sit here and say it wouldn't bother me I guess I won't know until I have children.

I also think not being disappointed and worrying about them are two totally different issues.

Age would play a big part as well... again I'm only speculating here, but I could imagine a kid being singled out for it far more in school than they would if they came out 16+ as kids can be very cruel. Every situation's different though... my best mate was/is fat and ginger who was probably the most popular guy in school... who'd a thunk it :lol:

I can think back to my school days and most the lads that turned out to be gay never fitted in. Then again maybe these are just the one I remember.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

UOTE=G-man99;4852766]Because I know that he would have a tougher time than a straight person would have growing up and accepting what was what.

Yes times have changed and it no longer carries such a big stigma anymore BUT it still isn't 100% accepted in all walks of life.

If I was given the choice to have a straight or gay child then 100% I would choose straight.

Different argument altogether but it is like a thread a while ago asking about disabilities in children v's healthy children


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Blame the parents I would.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> in the same way that if you had a daughter youd hate the thought of someone pounding her? or is this a sexuality thing/


Oh it's defiantly a sexuality thing , but I seen your comments on the minority post which went on forever and don't want to get into a long drawn out debate

It's my answer to the question and whilst not your point of view it is my gut feeling I just hope I never have to find out but if I do he'll still be my son and I'll love him with all my heart.

And as I said on the minority post I do believe you's should have equal rights if for no other reason than to get the the whole gay rights thing to go away


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> in the same way that if you had a daughter youd hate the thought of someone pounding her?


That's actually a very good point whether you meant it or not.

Is it modern society that forms these attitudes, or is it just in our nature to feel far more protective over the females of our family, especially when it comes to sexual activity... I'd suggest the latter.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be bothered for him because I think he may encounter bigotry and prejudice that straight people don't encounter. I suppose on a selfish note I may be a bit worried that I might not have grandchildren. But beyond that? No. If he found love and happiness I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

2004mark said:


> That's actually a very good point whether you meant it or not.
> 
> Is it modern society that forms these attitudes, or is it just in our nature to feel far more protective over the females of our family, especially when it comes to sexual activity... I'd suggest the latter.


Personally, I think a lot of it is down to the out-dated notion still held by many that sex is in some way sinful. I don't tend to visualize my daughters "getting pounded" but I certainly hope they both have a very active, healthy and enjoyable sex life. It's a very important part of life, or should be anyway.


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

I would dissapointed but never show it. But he is my son so would always be there for him whatever.....aslong as he was happy and know he is loved......would also need to consider anger management for odd comments some people might make lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I've only just learned that if your gay its a faulty gene. Basically your gay from being born. I actually thought its just what soem guys prefered.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Personally, I think a lot of it is down to the out-dated notion still held by many that sex is in some way sinful. I don't tend to visualize my daughters "getting pounded" but I certainly hope they both have a very active, healthy and enjoyable sex life. It's a very important part of life, or should be anyway.


I admire that perspective mate. I've witnessed parenting from one couple that jumps to mind in particular, they following that sort of view in many aspects of life, not just sex.

I'd like to think I'd have that attitude... but it wouldn't come naturally to me. I would (and hopefully will) work on it though as I have seen what well rounded young adults and great bonds it can produce.

I still think there are certain traits buried in our DNA though. I know for a fact I found it much much harder to accept my Mum's new partner than my Dad's years after they split up.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> I've only just learned that if your gay its a faulty gene. Basically your gay from being born. I actually thought its just what soem guys prefered.


Have you never heard the expression " at what age did you choose to be straight"

Your body tells you who you find sexually attractive, not some decision you take a puberty


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> I've only just learned that if your gay its a *faulty* gene. Basically your gay from being born. I actually thought its just what soem guys prefered.


id say its an improved gene lol we have much more fun


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> id say its an improved gene lol we have much more fun


Very proud of being gay arnt you. Go you!!

I'm not sure how I would feel about it. It depends I think. I know a few gay people. One you wouldn't ever know about it, another who is VERY out there and camper than Louie Spense. That's what I don't like. Find it very sickly especially if all over each other in public and that goes for straight couples that do it aswel though.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very proud of being gay arnt you. Go you!!
> 
> I'm not sure how I would feel about it. It depends I think. I know a few gay people. One you wouldn't ever know about it, another who is VERY out there and camper than Louie Spense. That's what I don't like. Find it very sickly especially if all over each other in public and that goes for straight couples that do it aswel though.


out and proud indeed. but just as much as all the straight and proud people flirting with each other etc or guys saying how many women theyve "smashed" etc. no problem with that though if its not disrespectful. we should be proud of ourselves


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have 2 daughters. Don't mind if they turn gay although it would be nice to see them wither their own kids later in life.

However, should they be straight but happen to invite gay 16-18 year old female couples round for a sleepover I promise I'll let them.


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> A bloke I know who is quite open minded was told the other week by his son that he is gay. Now he has two mates who are gay and they are together which doesn't bother him and he isn't against people being gay at all, he has even been to a few gay bars with his mates. Yet since hearing the news off his son he has sort of gone into hiding. I'm quite surprised by this as he ain't that sort of person.
> 
> Would it bother you if you had a gay son or if you are gay how did your family take it?
> 
> my personal opinion is aslong as he never bought anyone OTT like Louis spence then I wouldn't mind aslong as he was happy.


I have taken the time to read the comments and felt the need to respond. The question is: "How can you help your gay child?" You can help your gay child with unconditional love and acceptance. We are talking about your child. Someone you gave birth to, who is a part of you and who you helped grow up. Do you want them to live a life of pain and guilt? Some gay children experience so much guilt and shame that they take their own life. Could you live with yourself if your child killed his/herself because you couldn't accept them for who they are? Your child is still your child, gay or straight. The only thing that has changed is what you know about your child. Enough said...


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Id be glad he felt comfortable enough to tell me, he would still be my son, my job as a parent would be to support him regardless of hes choices


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> out and proud indeed. but just as much as all the straight and proud people flirting with each other etc or guys saying how many women theyve "smashed" etc. no problem with that though if its not disrespectful. we should be proud of ourselves


That's true. Happy for you. Are you an obvious camp gay or one that no one would think is gay?

I'm guessing camp just purely on the basis you seem tk shout it from the rooftops on here. Seen you mention it many times. Good for you though.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's true. Happy for you. Are you an obvious camp gay or one that no one would think is gay?


in real life youd never know. im one of those ninja gays that straight people are so scared of  sneak up unaware


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

steveb1 said:


> in real life youd never know. im one of those ninja gays that straight people are so scared of  sneak up unaware


I am gay too. what is a ninja gay? I am a bear lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> in real life youd never know. im one of those ninja gays that straight people are so scared of  sneak up unaware


Ah I thought would be the opposite I edited my post. Ninja gay. Lmao.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

nottinghamfella said:


> I am gay too. what is a ninja gay? I am a bear lol


God look at all these new members on the forum all joining in on the same threads!! Anyone would think you all know each other! Great traffic for the forum it's very popular at the minute. Welcome.


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> God look at all these new members on the forum all joining in on the same threads!! Anyone would think you all know each other! Great traffic for the forum it's very popular at the minute. Welcome.


i will take that as a compliment. Im Manchester based, no other gays here lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

nottinghamfella said:


> i will take that as a compliment. Im Manchester based, no other gays here lol


No gays in Manchester? Lol. Is it true that Brighton is the gay capital? A guy I used to work with used tk say it was and went there often to sh4g random guys under this popular bridge. I never knew whether to take him seriously or not.


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> No gays in Manchester? Lol. Is it true that Brighton is the gay capital? A guy I used to work with used tk say it was and went there often to sh4g random guys under this popular bridge. I never knew whether to take him seriously or not.


Some guys do! not all gay men are series random shaggers, some are in monogomous relationships where their partners moan you spend far too much time in the gym and not with him! I get it all the time and he has to deal with it lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I had this conversation with my mum a few years ago. She said that she would be a bit disappointed if I was gay for two reasons; concern about prejudice that I might face in life and the issues surrounding having children e.g. if I would have any myself.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

> I do understand your point of view but you seem to think that being gay is something you can physically see in a person..Why would anyone be discriminated against if they are (on the outside )the same as you or I..You don't go for a job interview and say "hello ,by the way I am gay" do you..The camp feminine gays portrayed in films are not how it is in real life..Those that choose to be like that are fully aware they have a harder time to be accepted in society.
> 
> Liking them to "disabled people" is an insult.


You have totally misinterpreted what I meant regarding 'disabled'

That was aimed at another thread altogether with the discussion 'what if' regarding your children being different and how people would react.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> God look at all these new members on the forum all joining in on the same threads!! Anyone would think you all know each other! Great traffic for the forum it's very popular at the minute. Welcome.


im not trawling through the site to comment on things. everything i comment on is in the recent threads list that top 10 one on front page and i comment on anything i have a vested interest in or know something about which could help


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

Further to my comments on this subject. myself and my partner are involved with a charity which is based in Manchester, Newcastle and London which is called "The Albert Kennedy Trust" which supports lesbian, gay, bisexual and trans homeless young people in crisis. Every day we deal with the effects homelessness can have on young people's lives. We care for young LGBT teens (between the ages of 16 and 21) where they stay at the house for a short restbite or a long term period, usually two years.

We have come across various young people who have been abused or thrown out by their family for just being gay. A touching thing. They have a website, their link is: http://www.akt.org.uk/


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

2004mark said:


> I admire that perspective mate. I've witnessed parenting from one couple that jumps to mind in particular, they following that sort of view in many aspects of life, not just sex.
> 
> I'd like to think I'd have that attitude... but it wouldn't come naturally to me. I would (and hopefully will) work on it though as I have seen what well rounded young adults and great bonds it can produce.
> 
> I still think there are certain traits buried in our DNA though. I know for a fact I found it much much harder to accept my Mum's new partner than my Dad's years after they split up.


Thanks. It's not an outlook that has come naturally to me either to be honest. You just need to keep an open mind, learn from your own mistakes and those of others and remember that helping your kids to develop into decent, confident individuals is what's important.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> im not trawling through the site to comment on things. everything i comment on is in the recent threads list that top 10 one on front page and i comment on anything i have a vested interest in or know something about which could help


Oh I wasn't accusing. Just an observation  must be all just commenting on the top list then it's what I do a lot too.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

steveb1 said:


> in real life youd never know. *im one of those ninja gays that straight people are so scared of *  * sneak up unaware*


That just sounds wrong. Funny though


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That just sounds wrong. Funny though


lol obviously im just playing on the paranoia though! not really going to be sneaking up on people like a predator!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Wouldnt bother me in the slightest if any of my boys or daughter said they were gay aslong as there happy and know that no matter what i'm here for them-i'd rather they were gay in a loving relationship than being straight in an abusive relationship- but there would be zero pumping going in in my house no matter if they're gay straight or whatever-only me and the mrs do that in my house.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have two sons, as long as one of them give me grandchildren then I'm not fussed. I have a gay brother and a gay sister, my mrs friends are gay, and one of the dudes that work at my gym is gay, so I am sort of desensitized to it all and don't bat an eye lid....even though my brother is the MOST camp person I have ever met


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing on gods sweet earth could make me love my lad any less. So no. ( he's 17 btw and a little sh1t most of the time )


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i think if most men were honest they would,nt want a qweer for a son


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

when I came out to my parents they seemed quite happy.. I am more worried about telling them I split up with my partner after 7 years tbh..

I do understand why a parent would not want their kids to be gay initially though.. the same reason most gay kids would choose to be straight when they first realise. It's not the easiest thing in the world to adjust to your self, let alone get the courage to let everyone else know.

We are just lucky we live in a great country with great attitudes.

I am well over the acceptance part though and would in no way choose to be straight... we do have more fun :lol:


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

graham58 said:


> i think if most men were honest they would,nt want a qweer for a son


Get the name right mate, its gay not not "Queer"


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

graham58 said:


> i think if most men were honest they would,nt want a qweer for a son


I wouldn't want it. But I wouldn't judge if my boy turned gay, deep down I think I would be a little disappointed if I'm honest....but I would live with it


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

graham58 said:


> i think if most men were honest they would,nt want a qweer for a son


Strong spelling and grammar. I'd be more bothered if my son had your literacy skills than if he was a 'qweer' as you have so eloquently put it.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Strong spelling and grammar.


id rather my kid was happy and well educated so had a good chance in life!

i do know my spelling and grammar isnt great though lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

nottinghamfella said:


> Get the name right mate, its gay not not "Queer"


the word qweer means strange or unusual,the word queer means gay


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

My parents dragged it out of me one day after reading a chat window on my computer that I left open and since then I've never really spoken to them about it, I kind of feel like I wasn't ready for it and can't speak about the subject. They said they're totally fine with it but I can't bring myself to talk about it. Bit cowardly and shameful on my part.

As for the getting abuse bit, that didn't bother me as I just went out and got massive :lol:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Strong spelling and grammar. I'd be more bothered if my son had your literacy skills than if he was a 'qweer' as you have so eloquently put it.


yes im glad you noticed i spelt it like that,gweer is strange or unusual,queer is homosexual or gay


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

graham58 said:


> yes im glad you noticed i spelt it like that,gweer is strange or unusual,queer is homosexual or gay


There is no such word as qweer though???

Queer and queer can be used to describe either connotation


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wouldn't care if my son was gay, at least then, I would have someone to share my dresses with


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well the fact that he is gay would not bother me at all, neither would it if my daughters were.

as long as they are happy is all i want.

They know i love them and will stand by their side under any circumstances.

I used to think i wouldnt want them to be as growing up they will have a harder time with narrow minded people, but tbh straight people have just as much trouble these days.

If some bullys not picking on someone cause their gay its because of there skin colour or hair colour, or the fact their to big or small, infact people will pick on others just for fun, and because of this i think i will worry about my children until the day i die, as i cant see things getting any better any time soon.

They know that if they need a cuddle or help in anyway then i will always be there

and they can pay me back by being their selves and just being happy.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Smoog said:


> My parents dragged it out of me one day after reading a chat window on my computer that I left open and since then I've never really spoken to them about it, I kind of feel like I wasn't ready for it and can't speak about the subject. They said they're totally fine with it but I can't bring myself to talk about it. Bit cowardly and shameful on my part.
> 
> As for the getting abuse bit, that didn't bother me as I just went out and got massive :lol:


I never spoke to my parents about me being straight and I never felt obliged to. Maybe you're being too hard on yourself? You don't need to explain yourself to anyone. Of course, if there are things you want to talk about for your own sake then maybe trust your parents to do right by you.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> wouldn't care if my son was gay, at least then, I would have someone to share my dresses with


Gay doesn't mean transvestite btw. But glad you wouldn't care either way.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

ÚI've asked my dad a few times what he'd do if I told him I were gay, and he has told me he'd throw me out and he ain't lying.

My mum found out I went to a LGBT rights event recently and she was very annoyed and disappointed I had gone.

I'm not gay, but I think it's shocking how the LGBT community are still treated.

The world will be a much better place when the generation of 50+ right now, are gone.

There is no excuse for bigotry, hate, prejudice or bullying.

I read a blog recently where a lady in the U.S let her 4 year old son wear a pink piece of ribbon round his head because... Well why not let him. When she went out, she was asked, sarcastically whether he was a boy or a girl, and in a separate incident a ******* fat hunter type slapped her kid on the side of the head and told her to remove the ribbon.

What the actual fcuk...

The question I always come back to is... How does it affect you? What actual affect does it have on you? None, so leave it alone. Let people do what they want as long as they aren't hurting anyone.

But so many people are much too insecure in themselves to live and let live.


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

You have to show your support. A son/ daughter is a son/daughter, regardless of there sexual orientation. Would love them either way..

Just might have a few awkward dinners conversions.

Son: How was your day?

Dad: Pretty good, long day at work and broke all of Arnie's records at the gym. What did you get up to?

Son: Went to work, played some basketball, sucked some dick, you know, the usual.

Dad: Damnnn hows the weather been recently?!

HAHAHA


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

theuppercuts said:


> You have to show your support. A son/ daughter is a son/daughter, regardless of there sexual orientation. Would love them either way..
> 
> Just might have a few awkward dinners conversions.
> 
> ...


That's funny but fortunately not a real world problem. No difference to asking his daughter the same question and she gives the same answer. I do however love the stereotype that gay lads are all sex addicts who if not having sex, are talking about it.

Actually I know some straight lads like that...


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

I would be very disappointed as i don,t agree with homosexuality.

I don,t dislike gay people , i have a cousin that is gay and he is very well liked and a very funny guy but personally for me i don,t agree with it .

No offense to anyone btw


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the only disappointment for a lot of parents would be that if they only had one son the family name would end if they had no kids.

But i'm sure any parent worth their salt would be more concerned that their child was happy.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

heavy123 said:


> I would be very disappointed as i don,t agree with homosexuality.
> 
> I don,t dislike gay people , i have a cousin that is gay and he is very well liked and a very funny guy but personally for me i don,t agree with it .
> 
> No offense to anyone btw


What is it that you don't agree with exactly?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Smitch said:


> What is it that you don't agree with exactly?


A mans penis in another mans bum hole .

Sorry but you asked .

Like i said i have no problem with gay people .


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

heavy123 said:


> I would be very disappointed as i don,t agree with homosexuality.
> 
> I don,t dislike gay people , i have a cousin that is gay and he is very well liked and a very funny guy but personally for me i don,t agree with it .
> 
> No offense to anyone btw


When you say you dont agree with it, it implys that the person decided one day to be gay.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

I would put a dildo in his bum and show him it hurts


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

heavy123 said:


> A mans penis in another mans bum hole .
> 
> Sorry but you asked .
> 
> Like i said i have no problem with gay people .


So what you are saying is you dont like the act of gay sex. Or is it anal sex in particular? Because im pretty sure that goes on in straight relationships too.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hoddsy said:


> When you say you dont agree with it, it implys that the person decided one day to be gay.


Aright pal lets leave it there i can see this turning sour .

move on eh please.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

barneycharles said:


> I would put a dildo in his bum and show him it hurts


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

barneycharles said:


> I would put a dildo in his bum and show him it hurts


to be fair.. you would get banned if you said something along the same lines about a woman on here.. I really do hope the mods ban you! You small minded pr!ck!


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> A mans penis in another mans bum hole .
> 
> Sorry but you asked .
> 
> Like i said i have no problem with gay people .


so is it gay sex or anal sex you dont agree with?

how about 2 girls


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

dbaird said:


> View attachment 145980


Most of that was a load of rubbish, in my humble heterosexual opinion


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

heavy123 said:


> Aright pal lets leave it there i can see this turning sour .
> 
> move on eh please.


To be fair your the one trolling a thread on being gay... move on your self :thumbdown:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Most of that was a load of rubbish, in my humble heterosexual opinion


Its just the reverse of the common questions gay people get asked..


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

mat81 said:


> so is it gay sex or anal sex you dont agree with?
> 
> how about 2 girls


gay sex pal but i wish to talk no more about it ......


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

dbaird said:


> To be fair your the one trolling a thread on being gay... move on your self :thumbdown:


No troll pal and ok i will move on ....

:wub:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

sorry my tren suspension is still running round my veins :lol: :cursing:


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> gay sex pal but i wish to talk no more about it ......


then maybe you shouldnt have commented on a topic your so uncomfortable with.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

dbaird said:


> Its just the reverse of the common questions gay people get asked..


I understood it, just thought that most of those questions were rubbish


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> I understood it, just thought that most of those questions were rubbish


What would you have put on it? :lol: I think its toned down for a poster campaign in all fairness lol


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> I understood it, just thought that most of those questions were rubbish


I see atleast 5 of them questions/statements on this forum on a daily basis.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

dbaird said:


> What would you have put on it? :lol: I think its toned down for a poster campaign in all fairness lol


I don't know, but I'm sure there's more accurate things that could be put down lol even though I know it's not the case in this scenario, no matter what the cause, I think posters like that make it seem like making an argument and claiming being the victim for the sake of it.

In fairness, I got the point of it but I'm just being picky


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hoddsy said:


> I see atleast 5 of them questions/statements on this forum on a daily basis.


In fairness this forum has a lot of sh1tty people on it 

It weren't just I don't hear the questions, but some would make no sense to ask a straight person. Like I said above though, I'm just being overly picky lol the point being made was clear enough


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> I don't know, but I'm sure there's more accurate things that could be put down lol even though I know it's not the case in this scenario, no matter what the cause, I think posters like that make it seem like making an argument and claiming being the victim for the sake of it.
> 
> In fairness, I got the point of it but I'm just being picky


I never complain I just take it as banter.. Just like all the threads outlined by "Offensive and derogatory comments" sticky.. it does wind you up a bit though that you can't be racist, sexist, or anything but homophobic..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dbaird said:


> I never complain I just take it as banter.. Just like all the threads outlined by "Offensive and derogatory comments" sticky.. it does wind you up a bit though that you can't be *racist, sexist, or anything but homophobic*..


To be fair I'm sure there are people that represent the other two groups (and probably many other... don't want to forget the gingers lol) who would say the same about their 'group' (for want of a better expression).


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Some good replies. Dunno why my mates how he is about it, maybe it's a grandchild thing I dunno.

I wouldn't mind but would prefer him to of left school and that. Ill be honest I was one of those d1cks who made the gay lad feel like sh1t at school. No excuses for it and once I grew up I met him again, we'll messaged him on facebook first as I knew he wouldn't want to talk to me. Anyway we got talking and met up, now we are great mates. He is gay I'm straight we both understand that and respect each other. I told him I don't even no why I picked on him but I was ashamed of it.

Just hope if I had a gay son then it will be in a time when the kids at school understand it and accept it.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

2004mark said:


> To be fair I'm sure there are people that represent the other two groups (and probably many other... don't want to forget the gingers lol) who would say the same about their 'group' (for want of a better expression).


yes i did forget the gingers, I think you get even more **** lol...

I would get a ban for sure if I ranted on about race, or raping women(or a daughter) with a dildo.. Not that I would do any of them things of course! 2 kids both about 15(one my partners cousins son) hung them selves round here after being outed and bulled online. I do think the acceptance of comments like that do contribute to letting stuff like that happen. I am sure no father would ever want that to happen.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd just be p1ssed that my family bloodline would be ending but other than that hey ho makes no odds does it as long as they're happy.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

simple answer, no.

times have changed, just get on with life, fcuk it, your only here once. :thumbup1:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> There is no such word as qweer though???
> 
> Queer and queer can be used to describe either connotation


urban dictionary ,quote, qweer not homosexual,means strange or unusual but in a good way.definately not gay.that joke was really qweer


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

graham58 said:


> urban dictionary ,quote, qweer not homosexual,means strange or unusual but in a good way.definately not gay.that joke was really qweer


urban dictionary words wouldnt be allowed on countdown


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Carbon-12 said:


> some really good parents on uk-m :thumbup1:


Some fkin liars more like.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dbaird said:


> yes i did forget the gingers, I think you get even more **** lol...
> 
> I would get a ban for sure if I ranted on about race, or raping women(or a daughter) with a dildo.. Not that I would do any of them things of course! 2 kids both about 15(one my partners cousins son) hung them selves round here after being outed and bulled online. I do think the acceptance of comments like that do contribute to letting stuff like that happen. I am sure no father would ever want that to happen.


Oi ya twat... I'm not ginger! :lol: (pretty damn close though I must admit)

I'll be 100% honest, the joke about the dildo made me laugh, but then again, I've laughed at racist jokes and jokes about dead people. I realise I might not though in your position.

I don't think the joke would be treated any differently if it were about a girl at all. There was a rather predictable one (which was so predictable I didn't laugh lol) about letting a daughter's lesbian friends stop over. Who knows though, the guy who made the dildo joke might get fingered for it yet (excuse the pun lol).


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> A bloke I know who is quite open minded was told the other week by his son that he is gay. Now he has two mates who are gay and they are together which doesn't bother him and he isn't against people being gay at all, he has even been to a few gay bars with his mates. Yet since hearing the news off his son he has sort of gone into hiding. I'm quite surprised by this as he ain't that sort of person.
> 
> Would it bother you if you had a gay son or if you are gay how did your family take it?
> 
> my personal opinion is aslong as he never bought anyone OTT like Louis spence then I wouldn't mind aslong as he was happy.


Well it's a situation isn't it,I'd like to think I'd still support him,but probably be disappointed deep down.but if it's a path he really wanted.id do my best to support.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I wouldn't be bothered, as long as he wasn't one of those over the top in yer face types...


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> urban dictionary words wouldnt be allowed on countdown


yes i know ,i never said it would,but its street talk,not oxford dictionary


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well lets not argue lol. Everyone has their opinions and if u accept gays or not its ur choice.

You would be supprised how many of the "oh look at me im straight" guys have gay ideas goin on. My matea had a few offers from the "hard" lads we used to go school with.

I think if he was gay i wouldnt have a problem but if my said he wanted to be a tranny or i caught him trying his moms pants on i think id hit the roof.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Oi ya twat... I'm not ginger! :lol: (pretty damn close though I must admit)
> 
> I'll be 100% honest, the joke about the dildo made me laugh, but then again, I've laughed at racist jokes and jokes about dead people. I realise I might not though in your position.
> 
> I don't think the joke would be treated any differently if it were about a girl at all. There was a rather predictable one (which was so predictable I didn't laugh lol) about letting a daughter's lesbian friends stop over. Who knows though, the guy who made the dildo joke might get fingered for it yet (excuse the pun lol).


Maybe I took it out of context.. it just didn't suit the mood of the thread though lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RugbyLad said:


> I wouldn't be bothered, as long as he wasn't one of those over the top in yer face types...


Young kids can go to extremes in any culture.. That part is usually a phase lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah that's a point I would struggle to accept a transgender son or daughter.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dbaird said:


> Maybe I took it out of context.. it just didn't suit the mood of the thread though lol


Maybe it was and I'm the one who took it out of context... he might have meant it :thumbdown:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yeah that's a point I would struggle to accept a transgender son or daughter.


Yes I think that would be even more difficult, there is even allot of prejudice against them on the gay scene. Allot of trannies are straight though.. so you might not have to deal with him being gay too


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Some fkin liars more like.


A lot of people feel they should say 'the right thing' so that they can conform and come across as all modern and PC etc

Everyone has a view and whether people agree or not then it doesn't matter, that is their own personal opinion on that particular subject


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Maybe it was and I'm the one who took it out of context... he might have meant it :thumbdown:


I see your point I laugh at comments about gay people too, and probably the same jokes as your self :lol: Its a very male orientated environment and I enjoy the banter from all angles.. As long as its used that way.

I don't come out at work usually as I don't wan't people to change the way the speak just because they might hurt my feelings :lol:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

why are we all talking about if our son was gay and all getting wound up over it on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

graham58 said:


> why are we all talking about if our son was gay and all getting wound up over it on a bodybuilding forum.


Seeing as it's in the general conversation area, I don't see why any subjects can't be talked about.

It's a good way to get a mixed opinion from a large demographic that you may not get just discussing these subjects with your everyday mates


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

There was a male to female post op transgender transexual don't know the official title person at our work a while back

The lads had a lot of money riding on the first person to sh4g her.

She must have been a big bloke though so it was pretty obvious. Bit of stubble still and a very broad back. Massive t1ts.

Her name had been Brian but she changed it to Laura. To be honest most people still called her Brian.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> I've only just learned that if your gay its a faulty gene. Basically your gay from being born. I actually thought its just what soem guys prefered.


I don't think it's 'faulty' it's just a gene.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

No


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's nieve of u heterosexuals!! to think u can't have biological children because ur a gay man or a lesbian woman. Lots of gay men have children they just don't 'do it' the conventional way but it's still possible!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd be devastated.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be disappointed but over time I would forgive him. he wouldn't be bumming in my house though, only I can do that


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> I've only just learned that if your gay its a faulty gene. Basically your gay from being born. I actually thought its just what soem guys prefered.


I knew my brother was gay before he knew.

I guess all the signs were there. He used to put a pair of tights on his head and put a hair band on the legs to make it look like hair, and he was always trotting around with my mums stilettos on lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

If I was Elton john or boy George I cant see the problem at all.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Gay gene lol So being Gay is hereditary now


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> It's nieve of u heterosexuals!! to think u can't have biological children because ur a gay man or a lesbian woman. Lots of gay men have children they just don't 'do it' the conventional way but it's still possible!


Allot do and are married too...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't think it's 'faulty' it's just a gene.


We can prance around it all we like. It IS a faulty gene. At the end of the day we are all here to pro create, and this is not going to happen by sticking your gerkin inside another man's bum


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Gay gene lol So being Gay is hereditary now


There is evidence to suggest it can be.. or if you have a gay sibling your kids are more likely to be gay.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

dbaird said:


> There is evidence to suggest it can be.. or if you have a gay sibling your kids are more likely to be gay.


Nature works in mysterious ways lol, just can't get my head around a Gay gene and what purpose it would serve in a biological/evolutionary sense.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

from the telegraph 6 days ago

Homosexuality is only partly genetic with sexuality mostly based on environmental and social factors, scientists believe.

A study found that, while gay men shared similar genetic make-up, it only accounted for 40 per cent of the chance of a man being homosexual.

But scientists say it could still be possible to develop a test to find out if a baby was more likely to be gay.

In the most comprehensive study of its kind, Dr Michael Bailey, of Northwestern University, has been studying 400 sets of twins to determine if some men are genetically predisposed to being gay.

The study found that gay men shared genetic signatures on part of the X chromosome - Xq28.

Dr Bailey said: "Sexual orientation has nothing to do with choice. Our findings suggest there may be genes at play - we found evidence for two sets that affect whether a man is gay or straight.

"But it is not completely determinative; there are certainly other environmental factors involved. "The study shows that there are genes involved in male sexual orientation.

"Although this could one day lead to a pre-natal test for male sexual orientation, it would not be very accurate, as there are other factors that can influence the outcome."

Dr Alan Sanders, associate Professor of Psychiatry at Northwestern University, who led the study said that it was it was an 'oversimplification' to suggest there was a 'gay gene.'

"We don't think genetics is the whole story. It's not. We have a gene that contributes to homosexuality but you could say it is linked to heterosexuality. It is the variation."


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

it's a variant not a fault/defective gene


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

dbaird said:


> There is evidence to suggest it can be.. or if you have a gay sibling your kids are more likely to be gay.


so if anyones son is gay they can blame themselves haha. excellent


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what to make of the whole nature vs nuture thing. I know Dominic Noonan the Manc gay gangster said in an interview I read once that he gradually turned homosexual, and another guy I know who did the whole thai ladyboy thing said he realised he preferred it was well. Most gays seem to say they always knew however, quite fascinating really.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> from the telegraph 6 days ago
> 
> Homosexuality is only partly genetic with sexuality mostly based on environmental and social factors, scientists believe.
> 
> ...


No offence but any sane scientist worth their salt wouldn't dare say in wasn't at least ''Partly'' genetic for fear of political and civil consequences. A very sensitive and almost moot subject for any significant research anyway. Live and let live.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> I'm not sure what to make of the whole nature vs nuture thing. I know Dominic Noonan the Manc gay gangster said in an interview I read once that he gradually turned homosexual, and another guy I know who did the whole thai ladyboy thing said he realised he preferred it was well. Most gays seem to say they always knew however, quite fascinating really.


you still seeing ladyboys then?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Conscript said:


> No offence but any sane scientist worth their salt wouldn't dare say in wasn't at least ''Partly'' genetic for fear of political and civil consequences. A very sensitive and almost moot subject for any significant research anyway. Live and let live.


it wouldn't offend me mate i'm not the scientist!

I get what you mean, but, whoever did this research probably put months/years of their work into it I don't think they would just skew the results just to save offence


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd hate to think that I'd disappointed my parents, if that's how a lot of people think :sad:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smoog said:


> I'd hate to think that I'd disappointed my parents, if that's how a lot of people think :sad:


only if you're gay mate. wouldn't worry


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

cas said:


> We can prance around it all we like. It IS a faulty gene. At the end of the day we are all here to pro create, and this is not going to happen by sticking your gerkin inside another man's bum


Your ignorant!! They can pro create, and thinking all gay men go up the **** is again a silly stereotypical view...some don't.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Being gay myself i would have to say no because that would just be hypocritical.

Do I think I would want that for my child? no, not at all.

I am one of those "gays who you wouldn't know was gay" type. I came out at 14 in an all boys, private, very white middle class school and there was still a year or so of good hearted banter. But ultimately that was down to the other peoples upbringing more than me being gay.

Had i been born in a different life setting or being quite camp, because some do put it on and do so to cause shock and attention, some are genuinely just a bit of a mincer. The story may have been different. I have always been one of the lads, always will. I also knew when to draw the line in open conversation with people about my sexuality. I would never pull someone up for saying something about gays, or point another lad out as fit, I deliberately made a point of not making other uncomfortable. Sexuality is much like religion, no one likes religion shoved in their face, nor do we want to hear the ins and outs of anyones sex life overly.

Gays ultimately made our own bed to lie in, There is no straight parade and i feel there is no need for gay pride, people are just people. If every racial group, ehtnic group and sexual group or preference had a parade no one would ever work.

But back to the main point, I know a lot of people who have struggled with it and hate themsevles every day. I never made a big deal about being gay. i told the rugby lads first on tour as I felt they should know in case they were uncomfortable with the idea of dorming with me or the changing rooms etc.

I say no because if I could not guarantee that child had the same easy life i did and anyone who truly loves their child would want to guard them from any potential harm.

just my 0.2


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Your ignorant!! They can pro create, and thinking all gay men go up the **** is again a silly stereotypical view...some don't.


some **** each others urethras too


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> you still seeing ladyboys then?


You touting for business again?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Being gay myself i would have to say no because that would just be hypocritical.
> 
> Do I think I would want that for my child? no, not at all.
> 
> ...


you can take your well thought out balanced opinions and shove them right up your arse


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> You touting for business again?


listen, this is now bordering on harassment. how many times do I need to say it? I'm retired


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you can take your well thought out balanced opinions and shove them right up your arse


Well in that case I'm going to cover my body in gravy and go get a pack of dogs to join in too!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

cas said:


> I knew my brother was gay before he knew.
> 
> I guess all the signs were there. He used to put a pair of tights on his head and put a hair band on the legs to make it look like hair, and he was always trotting around with my mums stilettos on lol


Yeah that was kind of a giveaway eh lmao.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> listen, this is now bordering on harassment. how many times do I need to say it? I'm retired


didnt i meet you in a sauna in mykonos? i recognise that ear anywhere


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Well in that case I'm going to cover my body in gravy and go get a pack of dogs to join in too!


now we're talking, my kind of party


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> didnt i meet you in a sauna in mykonos? i recognise that ear anywhere


you must be mistaken mate, I dont go near saunas. bit gay


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> now we're talking, my kind of party


I only charge 50p sign up fees, Northern Prices


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> you must be mistaken mate, I dont go near saunas. bit gay


the reaction to the "tickled" ear brought back memories. must have been someone else


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

RowRow said:


> I only charge 50p sign up fees, Northern Prices


sounds reasonable. none of that poncy southern fairy nonsense


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Your ignorant!! They can pro create, and thinking all gay men go up the **** is again a silly stereotypical view...some don't.


Not ignorant, more light hearted. My brother is gay, and so is my sister. And my girlfriends best friends, and my kids teacher. Even had my bodyfat done at the gym by a gay guy who is my friend

My brother is always talking about this big 11 incher that he had up his bum....sorry if I think they put it somewhere else, what do you think they do? Rub it on each others ears?

I guess where I am around gays very often I joke about it more, I'm not stereotypical what so ever. Your assumption that I am, makes me feel uneasy and defensive tbh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> Not ignorant, more light hearted. My brother is gay, and so is my sister. And my girlfriends best friends, and my kids teacher. Even had my bodyfat done at the gym by a gay guy who is my friend
> 
> My brother is always talking about this big 11 incher that he had up his bum....sorry if I think they put it somewhere else, what do you think they do? *Rub it on each others ears?*
> 
> I guess where I am around gays very often I joke about it more, I'm not stereotypical what so ever. Your assumption that I am, makes me feel uneasy and defensive tbh


sicko


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

I wouldnt be bothered aslong as my son is happy then Im happy

Think gay peeps get a hard time off people and its wrong,why judge someone because there gay

as the saying goes ya cant judge a book by its cover

me and the mrs have gay family members and friends and I wouldnt want them to change who they are


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Being gay myself i would have to say no because that would just be hypocritical.
> 
> Do I think I would want that for my child? no, not at all.
> 
> ...


While the modern incarnation of gay pride parades aren't exactly doing us any favours, the reason they started is because of all the bull**** and abuse and discrimination gay people had/have to tolerate. I don't tell people I'm gay unless they ask because I dont think it's important, but if someone has a problem with me holding my BFs hand in public and then says I'm "shoving it their face" , then they can get fked and I'll certainly stand up for myself.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I really don't like the whole nature V nurture debate. It makes it sound like some kind of disease that needs to be understood so it can be cured. Now some people might argue that at the higher evolutionary level that is a valid argument. I call bollox on two counts. First, because I am more concerned that my friends, neighbours and colleagues in the here and now are valued for who they are. Second, evolution has done all right so far and will continue to do so. It is a much more random process than most people assume and the whole notion of a "faulty" gene is illogical.

One more point. Being gay is immaterial to how much an individual can contribute to the world. Except where others, driven by their own prejudice, hold that person back from achieving their full potential. Think of all the great achievements throughout mankind's history. All the great works of art, scientific discoveries, literature, political and social advances and all the rest of it. Do you think we owe all we have achieved as a species solely to straight people? Of course not. Sexual preference has no bearing on intelligence, courage, creativity or any other positive human attribute.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been thinking about the OP's question for a few hours and still yet to find a definitive answer for myself. I thought originally that my hypothetical prejudice was holding me back (I don't have kids but we are planning wedding etc) from forming an opinion that I could share at least with my other half, behind closed doors. I'd like to think it wouldn't matter as long as they were happy and healthy, but at the same time if I had a son I'd want to be have as many common interests to relate to each other as possible, and the spoils of a woman's mind, body and soul are definitely a strong bonded interest between heterosexual men. Ultimately if it happened to be that way I'd tell myself to get to fvck and deal with it, I reckon I'd be a good dad either way.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes we do.

We do owe it all to straight people.

Without straight people, none of us would be here. Literally none of those great advances you mentioned would have ever happened.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yes we do.
> 
> We do owe it all to straight people.
> 
> Without straight people, none of us would be here. Literally none of those great advances you mentioned would have ever happened.


Are you being humorously pedantic or have you spent your life confused about the meaning of the word "all"?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

i'd love some kids...anyone wanna have some wiv me?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Do any of you gays ever get accused of being a peado? I have had do stick up for my brother a few times with people's comments like "oh watch the kids around him" it really does fvck me off...having to reply "he is gay, not a child molester"


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Frankly, if my son had said to me "Dad, I'm gay" I'd have been absolutely delighted.

Seeing as he never made his 1st birthday I won't have that.

Some people clearly need a sense of perspective.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> from the telegraph 6 days ago
> 
> Homosexuality is only partly genetic with sexuality mostly based on environmental and social factors, scientists believe.
> 
> ...


Here is a good one on the bbc http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26089486


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> i'd love some kids...anyone wanna have some wiv me?


You'd better empty your inbox.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Personally it would only bother me if he was my only son therefore stopping my surname as my brother will not be having. Kids


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Personally it would only bother me if he was my only son therefore stopping my surname as my brother will not be having. Kids


Better get busy then


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> You'd better empty your inbox.


ooo its been empty a long time


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

cas said:


> Not ignorant, more light hearted. My brother is gay, and so is my sister. And my girlfriends best friends, and my kids teacher. Even had my bodyfat done at the gym by a gay guy who is my friend
> 
> My brother is always talking about this big 11 incher that he had up his bum....sorry if I think they put it somewhere else, what do you think they do? Rub it on each others ears?
> 
> I guess where I am around gays very often I joke about it more, I'm not stereotypical what so ever. Your assumption that I am, makes me feel uneasy and defensive tbh


Oh god...I know a lesbian,who likes a ginger who married a black person.....who cares ur still ignorant if u think all. Gay men go up the ass.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> i'd love some kids...anyone wanna have some wiv me?


Do you want gay kids?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Oh god...I know a lesbian,who likes a ginger who married a black person.....who cares ur still ignorant if u think all. Gay men go up the ass.


in with the black references again


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Do you want gay kids?
> 
> View attachment 145985


lol no!!

want nice healthy intelligent attractive straight genes


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol no!!
> 
> want nice healthy intelligent attractive straight genes


And me :lol: Think we are f*cked! Your blond and I'm a ****... 1/3 can you live with that?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't read the replies but firstly id be slightly concerned as he's only 3 months old :/

But in all seriousness I wouldn't give a fcuk, AS LONG as he wasn't a camp mincy Alan Carr type of gay, fcuking hate that!! Kept it geezer and bummed blokes, couldn't care as long as he's happy.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dbaird said:


> And me :lol: Think we are f*cked! Your blond and I'm a ****... 1/3 can you live with that?


lol - where in your family do you think you got that gene from? can u see it in either of your parents?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol - where in your family do you think you got that gene from? can u see it in either of your parents?


My uncle is gay, and there are I have a female cousin on that side of the family also who is gay.. We suspect one more also might be :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Haven't read the replies but firstly id be slightly concerned as he's only 3 months old :/
> 
> But in all seriousness I wouldn't give a fcuk, AS LONG as he wasn't a camp mincy Alan Carr type of gay, fcuking hate that!! Kept it geezer and bummed blokes, couldn't care as long as he's happy.


What if he was straight but camp as Alan Carr?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dbaird said:


> My uncle is gay, and there are I have a female cousin on that side of the family also who is gay.. We suspect one more also might be :lol:


lol haha mines all totes straight maybe they could balance yours out?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dbaird said:


> What if he was straight but camp as Alan Carr?


Then id slap the carr out of him!lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> in with the black references again


Well u wish u were black...so.......


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Well u wish u were black...so.......


Ash is black?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol haha mines all totes straight maybe they could balance yours out?


I know plenty of gay men with straight kids, in fact never met one with gay kids :lol: Now you must dye your hair before you conceive though.. :lol: My ex had 3 kids...

I am not a fairy type gay either.. Not doing a rate my looks as I know I am fit as ****..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Ash is black?


Hell no....I'd say he' dreams about the myths of being black tho.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Hell no....I'd say he' dreams about the myths of being black tho.


Nightmares like drowning cos he can't swim?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> i'd love some kids...anyone wanna have some wiv me?


Yeah I'm only good for 30 seconds, if you're cool with that then ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Nightmares like drowning cos he can't swim?


Pml.....yes! And for fear of drowning he prob isn't keen on doing oral on women


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Pml.....yes! And for fear of drowning he prob isn't keen on doing oral on women


What sort of man is he?! How can you not be keen on that?lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Hell no....I'd say he' dreams about the myths of being black tho.


Not just about being I bet either.. once you try black you never go back..


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't have a son but my daughter lived with three gay girls when she was at Uni and I really got to thinking she was too. Did the whole 'I'd be completly cool with it' thing and 'just talk to me when you're ready'. Turned out she wasn't and to be honest, at the time I think I was slightly disappointed! Either way though, all any parent should want is for their kids to be happy. Gay or straight I couldn't give a toss. Not even an issue.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> What sort of man is he?! How can you not be keen on that?lol


He's a nice guy...but between u me and the forum...not all there I think.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dbaird said:


> Not just about being I bet either.. once you try black you never go back..


Iv tried :thumbup1:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> Pml.....yes! And for fear of drowning he prob isn't keen on doing oral on women


I use that trick kids do with a straw to drink beer quickly. More muff snorkelling than diving I suppose.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Iv tried :thumbup1:


Did it hurt? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I use that trick kids do with a straw to drink beer quickly. More muff snorkelling than diving I suppose.


Ian...this is far too much info :nono:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dbaird said:


> Did it hurt? :whistling:


Abit like trying to get the conundrum on countdown hurts ur brain for abit then suddenly it all falls into place :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I know plenty of gay men with straight kids, in fact never met one with gay kids :lol: Now you must dye your hair before you conceive though.. :lol: My ex had 3 kids...
> 
> I am not a fairy type gay either.. Not doing a rate my looks as I know I am fit as ****..


its off! blonde the only way


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> its off! blonde the only way


Only if the carpet matches the curtains.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Nightmares like drowning cos he can't swim?


I did swim once. Didn't like it


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Abit like trying to get the conundrum on countdown hurts ur brain for abit then suddenly it all falls into place :lol:


I have a good supply of lube if you find yourself in the same predicament :thumb:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yes we do.
> 
> We do owe it all to straight people.
> 
> Without straight people, none of us would be here. Literally none of those great advances you mentioned would have ever happened.


Stop talking so much sense mate, jesus! :thumb:

What people do in the privacy of their own bedroom is their business. As long as they don't shove it down my throat then I couldn't care less, besides there are at least as proportionately many gay people who dislike straights as the other way around, I've experienced it multiple times particularly from lesbians who seem to by and large despise straight men.

In my last place of work a 19 year old lesbian aggressively strutted and shoulder barged her way around the entire office, increasing as the weeks went on, perfectly aware that should the SLIGHTEST incident arise then she had that all-conquering discrimination card safely inside her jeans pocket. Wish I was joking.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Only if the carpet matches the curtains.


hate carpet!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Stop talking so much sense mate, jesus! :thumb:
> 
> What people do in the privacy of their own bedroom is their business. As long as they don't shove it down my throat then I couldn't care less, besides there are at least as proportionately gay people who dislike straights as the other way around, I've experienced it multiple times particularly from lesbians who seem to by and large despise straight men.
> 
> In my last place of work a 19 year old lesbian aggressively strutted and shoulder barged her way around the entire office, increasing as the weeks went on, perfectly aware that should the SLIGHTEST incident arise then she had that all-conquering discrimination card safely inside her jeans pocket. Wish I was joking.


They lust after straight moment though.. they just hate men


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

My pet hate is when people say they 'don't agree' with homosexuality. What is there to agree to? It's not a contract. You don't condone it you mean? Oh right. Well what don't you 'agree' with, and why? Possibly because you're insecure in yourself? You're not strong enough? You're filled with hate and spite? Or you're religious? (which contains all of the above)

The answer that I hear from most people is that it's unnatural. Thing is, it's proven to be completely natural. We know that over 5000 animal species are either exclusively or non exclusively homosexual, and we have observed and know quite a bit about lots of those.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hoddsy said:


> While the modern incarnation of gay pride parades aren't exactly doing us any favours, the reason they started is because of all the bull**** and abuse and discrimination gay people had/have to tolerate. I don't tell people I'm gay unless they ask because I dont think it's important, but if someone has a problem with me holding my BFs hand in public and then says I'm "shoving it their face" , then they can get fked and I'll certainly stand up for myself.


Maybe I should have clarified. I meant the modern incarnations although to me they are the only incarnations. I full understand their need back in the day.

I am the same, I will not mention it unless asked. But I also show my bf as much affection as anyone would show their girlfriend in public.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dbaird said:


> Better get busy then


We are a strong female family I can't afford that many kids


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

gycraig said:


> We are a strong female family I can't afford that many kids


lol it always works out that way.. not many are lucky and have one or two of each


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

dbaird said:


> They lust after straight moment though.. they just hate men


Exactly. This is almost never mentioned anywhere but yet I've experienced it first hand multiple times. Once little "anomalies" like this are addressed by the gay community then I'll start treating their ridiculous claims that they are discriminated against with some merit.

Anyone here in the Fireservice? I've got a few friends who are and it's an open secret that for the last few years that to get a full time job as a firefighter which everyone knows is a fantastic job-for-life career, you basically have to be either an ethnic "minority", disabled in some minor way or gay, at least in South Wales. Well, as a young straight man who is physically fit, relatively strong and healthy and looking for lifelong career in a terribly deprived area, I find that particularly galling.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Plus, there is a hypothesis that states homosexual humans have evolved for the purpose of slowing over-population. Surely that's a good enough reason to cheer the queers?


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Prophecy said:


> Plus, there is a hypothesis that states homosexual humans have evolved for the purpose of slowing over-population. Surely that's a good enough reason to cheer the queers?


Nothing wrong being gay , but this whole gay marriage thing in churches is stupid.... As well as the gay special treatment, i remember reading a few months ago that a tran won prom queen in her highschool (Far from hot btw)....


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Since when did gays want special treatment? Lol. What like?


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Prophecy said:


> Since when did gays want special treatment? Lol. What like?


They want to redefine marriage......


----------



## piggysmalls (Feb 17, 2014)

It certainly wouldn't be what I had hoped for. That might not be PC but it's the truth.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

siamakdieded said:


> They want to redefine marriage......


Ok firstly that's a bit of a sweeping statement. Gay Christians want that. Other people support it because they think there's no reason not to allow it.

Secondly, marriage has been redefined so many times over the years, what makes doing it again any different. Henry VIII did it so he could legally marry his mistress when divorce was deemed against god and immoral. Man controls the church , not some magical voice from the clouds. Religions pick and chose which rules to follow and which to change to suit their needs. So basing your disagreement on the so called holy institution of marriage i bit of a joke as it has zero credibility


----------



## newstuart (Jul 7, 2009)

Itd bother me more if he didnt feel he could tell me.

And id be concerned about the grief he would no doubt get in life , he is already ginger, being gay also would be harsh


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> Ok firstly that's a bit of a sweeping statement. Gay Christians want that. Other people support it because they think there's no oh reason not to allow it b
> 
> Secondly, marriage has been redefined so many times over the years, what makes doing it again any different. Henry VIII did it so he could legally marry his mistress. Man controls the church , not some magical voice from the clouds. Religions pick and chose which rules to follow and which to change to suit their needs. So basing your disagreement on the so called holy institution of marriage i bit of a joke as it has zero credibility


Firstly i am not religious. Secondly read the bible, god despises homosexuality it is stated pretty clearly (it is not a little sin). Idk why people need to get married in a church, if you believe in god then why go to a church and try a **** him off? I cbf to get into a religious debate, i was a catholic and always though church of England was a joke (Sorry if this offends anyone).

Btw i remember reading a religious couple was taken to court as they refused to refuge a gay couple in their hotel due to their religious beliefs. It is pretty stupid to force religious people to go against their own religion, especially to amend a book that gay couples supposedly respect...


----------



## Miles1878 (Feb 20, 2014)

15 pages of absolute sh1t punctuated with occasional bigotry.

What a forum...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Miles1878 said:


> 15 pages of absolute sh1t punctuated with occasional bigotry.
> 
> What a forum...


Bigotry lol.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

bums away :lol:


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

You can't annoy someone you don't believe exists.

And gays do not want special treatment; quite the opposite. They want to be treated equally, and have the same rights as straight people. Including being able to get married in a building on planet earth. It's only a building, and there's nothing special about it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Have to agree. This thread is doing nothing except clog up the servers.

As always in these sorts of topics, religion got dragged in, which for me was where it should have ended. Lots of fundamentally flawed statements as well...

Thread Closed.


----------

